# NYC Subway Bombardier R179s



## Fan Railer (Oct 28, 2016)

Bombardier R179 3010-3014 pulling into Broad Channel from F5 test track after concluding testing for the day (10/28/16):



Photos: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1314300565288558.1073741953.100001258801227&type=1&l=c46cc73f89


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 1, 2017)

3010-3019 testing 2/28/17; Aqueduct-North Conduit Avenue & Pitkin Yard


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 29, 2017)

3010-3019 departing Broad Channel (3/29/17)


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Mar 29, 2017)

Great videos and thanks for posting them. How many R179s have been delivered so far besides the ten car train?


----------



## Fan Railer (Mar 31, 2017)

Caesar La Rock said:


> Great videos and thanks for posting them. How many R179s have been delivered so far besides the ten car train?


There are currently 18 cars on property (10-car and 8-car train). A second 8-car train is scheduled to arrive in a few weeks.


----------



## CraigDK (Mar 31, 2017)

At what plant is Bombardier building the R179s?


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 1, 2017)

CraigDK said:


> At what plant is Bombardier building the R179s?


Plattsburgh, NY


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Apr 1, 2017)

Fan Railer said:


> Caesar La Rock said:
> 
> 
> > Great videos and thanks for posting them. How many R179s have been delivered so far besides the ten car train?
> ...


Thanks, at least the cars are gradually arriving.


----------



## Fan Railer (Apr 7, 2017)

3058-3061 being delivered to 207th Street Yard earlier this week via George Washington Bridge:


----------



## railiner (Apr 10, 2017)

Great video... too bad it was not during daytime...

I suppose it's a lot faster delivering them that way, then on a freight train...

I can imagine what a sight the longer R44&46's would have been if they came down the road when new...


----------

